# Bioxy Cleanse - I'd like to hear your reviews and opinions



## Maegwin (Nov 11, 2012)

A doctor has recommended I try Bioxy Cleanse. I've been on senna-based laxatives for 16 years as they have been the most effective. I have tried magnesium-citrate before but all it did was give me watery diarrhoea that did nothing to relieve my constipation. My doctor says Bioxy is not like normal magnesium and that it works differently.

Things I'm curious about:


How long did it take to work for you?
What kind of IBS do you have: intermmitent, all the time, D and C?
Side effects
Do you take Bioxy with any other laxatives or medicines?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

HI Maegwin

i googled this and it sounds a lot like Mag07 which i did try a little while ago. it didn't do much for me but i'm complicated--i don't have ibs. i have slow transit constipation, pelvic floor dysfunction and some other problems. so i need a lot of "push" to get things out (dynamite maybe--lol) .

really, you should give it a try. it might work well for you. i try anything and everything. we never know if something is going to work for us unless we try it for ourselves.

good luck--fingers crossed it works for you.


----------

